# Boston EMS Union: Ambulances Took Back Seat to Super's SUV



## Jon (Nov 6, 2006)

*Boston EMS Union: Ambulances Took Back Seat to Super's SUV*

*JAY FITZGERALD *
The Boston Herald

With ambulances waiting for repairs, a top Boston EMS supervisor had a mechanic work instead on his personal SUV, the EMS union charges.

"It's ridiculous,'' said EMT union head James Orsino of ambulance fleet manager Tim Holland's Lexus repairs in late August. ``Ten percent of the (ambulances) were waiting for him to finish'' work on his car before they could be dispatched.

"This is absolutely a safety issue,'' he added.

The commission that oversees the Boston EMS unit said it looked into the matter and ``took appropriate action.''

Management sources said Holland, deputy EMS superintendent, did put his Lexus SUV on the lift in a government-owned garage, but they say Holland inspected the vehicle himself.

---Rest HERE: http://www.emsresponder.com/article/article.jsp?id=4389&siteSection=1 ---


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Nov 6, 2006)

Well I would guess he is an idiot!:wacko:


----------

